# Bikes inside a full size van?



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone have a cleaver idea on how to store 2 bikes inside a full size van w/o removing the front wheels? My ultimate goal is to be able to secure the bikes from the back door w/o having to climb around inside. I have built various racks similar to the PVC racks people are putting in the back of the trucks but i would like something more ridged. I have full access to welders and tubing benders. It's a 12 passenger van w/ 1 backseat.


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Take a look at the Thule Insta-gator clamps for truck beds. It doesn't look like it would be too tough to mount them solid to the bed of a van near the door.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

murd said:


> Anyone have a cleaver idea on how to store 2 bikes inside a full size van w/o removing the front wheels? My ultimate goal is to be able to secure the bikes from the back door w/o having to climb around inside. I have built various racks similar to the PVC racks people are putting in the back of the trucks but i would like something more ridged. I have full access to welders and tubing benders. It's a 12 passenger van w/ 1 backseat.


Only two bikes? Easy!
One bike on each side.
Secure bike to a tiedown loop on the side by the wheel, seat post, or bar. Does not take much.

No need to have ridges taking up space.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking a little more exotic. I was looking at the insta-gator but I can't work it out in my head how to make it work w/o attaching it to the backseat.
I saw a guy in Moab pull the front wheel off his dirt bike and attach the fork to a mount set up on a slide that ran the length of the back of the van. He was able to lift and role the back end of his moto into the van and off he went. No tie downs needed. I've been Google crazy trying to find this setup to no avail. I think this idea is overkill for my 39lb bikes but i'm working through it. 
I'm off work w/ a minor injury for the next 3 weeks so i'm trying to keep boredom from getting the best of me.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

murd said:


> I was thinking a little more exotic. I was looking at the insta-gator but I can't work it out in my head how to make it work w/o attaching it to the backseat.
> I saw a guy in Moab pull the front wheel off his dirt bike and attach the fork to a mount set up on a slide that ran the length of the back of the van. He was able to lift and role the back end of his moto into the van and off he went. No tie downs needed. I've been Google crazy trying to find this setup to no avail. I think this idea is overkill for my 39lb bikes but i'm working through it.
> I'm off work w/ a minor injury for the next 3 weeks so i'm trying to keep boredom from getting the best of me.


More exotic is just more expensive and takes up more room.

I roll my bike into the van (backwards is easy). Use one short cam buckle tie down strap and close the doors. The bike does not move.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

So what is the bike strapped to?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

murd said:


> how to store 2 bikes inside a full size van


Just curious, why would you want to make a thief's work easier? I don't even leave my bikes in my enclosed sunporch let alone the garage or in a vehicle. The bikes are brought to the basement after every outing.

As to a rack of some sort, I don't know, something like a bike rack would work wouldn't it? You could just roll the bikes in and strap the front wheels to the rack.

I have a Mazda MPV that my bikes go in, but usually 1 at a time. I just fold one of the seats and lean the bike against it and the sliding door. It is really nice to not pull wheels off to get the bike into the van.

Drew


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

murd said:


> So what is the bike strapped to?


Tie down loops on the side wall.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dru said:


> Just curious, why would you want to make a thief's work easier? I don't even leave my bikes in my enclosed sunporch let alone the garage or in a vehicle. The bikes are brought to the basement after every outing.
> 
> As to a rack of some sort, I don't know, something like a bike rack would work wouldn't it? You could just roll the bikes in and strap the front wheels to the rack.
> 
> ...


Replace "store" with "transport".


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Shiggy the pic helped. The problem w/ that is I have windows. I have a North Shore 4 bike when I'm w/ the family but when I'm solo I like to keep the bikes inside. Sleeping takes up about half the back.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

murd said:


> Thanks Shiggy the pic helped. The problem w/ that is I have windows. I have a North Shore 4 bike when I'm w/ the family but when I'm solo I like to keep the bikes inside. Sleeping takes up about half the back.
> View attachment 612738
> View attachment 612737


Use the seat belts!

You could still mount tie down loops below the windows or to the hooks above the windows between the seat belts.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=641102&highlight=express


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------

